# NAD Pink Taco



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Just traded up my AX8 for a Friedman Pink Taco amp. Drive through horrendous rain to get to it, but I think it was worth it!!
It has some mods done to it and I'm curious if anyone here can help me place whether or not they're Friedman modded. The guy I got it from had gotten the amp this way and wasn't sure himself.. it has two switches added to the front, and a two-knob 2nd channel added from the back panel, with one of the 8-ohm speaker outs being used as the jack for the channel selector. 
Regardless of who did the mods this 20watt monster slays!!!


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Chassis porn!!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Love pink tacos, happy NAD


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

I could be wrong but doesn’t seem like Friedman mods, if they were I would think it would be his gain structure switch and maybe Sat switch? The mods look useful none the less!

Congrats on the new amp! I have a Smallbox and had a Dirty Shirley, Dave makes some great amps!


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

danielSunn0))) said:


> Just traded up my AX8 for a Friedman Pink Taco amp. Drive through horrendous rain to get to it, but I think it was worth it!!
> It has some mods done to it and I'm curious if anyone here can help me place whether or not they're Friedman modded. The guy I got it from had gotten the amp this way and wasn't sure himself.. it has two switches added to the front, and a two-knob 2nd channel added from the back panel, with one of the 8-ohm speaker outs being used as the jack for the channel selector.
> Regardless of who did the mods this 20watt monster slays!!!


Heres Daves email address, "[email protected]" provide the serial# and ask him if they did the modifications. I have talked to Dave several times and he always got back to me!!!
A great company!

btw...I have the Mini Dirty Shirley an absolute monster amp for classic rock tones!!!
hope this has been helpful!


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Good trade! I am envious!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

madhermit said:


> Good trade! I am envious!


No need to be envious, you can buy it from him if you want.
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/friedman-pink-taco.223932/

@danielSunn0))) , what happened? Not what you were after ? 4 days, no love?


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> what happened? Not what you were after ? 4 days, no love


It's not quite that. I really like what the amp does, but the trade always was to get this amp as a possible upsell/trade. I'm set for amps (except for a 1st gen Sunn Model T) and am just really wanting to pay off my most recent guitar purchase. An amazing Yamaha SG1820A with Suhr Thornbuckers replacing the EMG's.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

What made you sell the AX8? A friend of mine is considering one but he loves his amps and pedals, so is hedging.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow dude, you certainly went the other way with that one. I continue to be impressed with where you find all these amps that I never ever see around.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Pink tacos always give me a hard on! I brought my amp to a buds rehearsal to a/b it with my amp as I heard they get very similar sound if you wanted. We both cranked it into similar 412s, dialed in similar tones then did a true blindfold test by letting him try each one into the same cab with the same guitar. He was convinced it was the taco he was bangin' and his smile went away pretty quick when he turned around... 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

gitapik said:


> What made you sell the AX8? A friend of mine is considering one but he loves his amps and pedals, so is hedging.


The main thing that made me sell it was it added to my set up time live, as I still like to use it through a 4x12 cab and used a rack poweramp to run it. That, and in all honesty it does fuzz tones terribly and I love fuzz. Best reverbs and delays as far as I'm concerned, and the amp sims are honestly quite incredible, but a hefty piece of equipment to only use 10% of its abilities.



Granny Gremlin said:


> Wow dude, you certainly went the other way with that one. I continue to be impressed with where you find all these amps that I never ever see around.


Thanks GG!! I'm just on kijiji and stuff quite a lot, plus I don't mind making far drives. One time I drove to New Hampshire to do a trade deal for a guitar I'd otherwise never be able to attain. There's nothing more to finding these deals hahah.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

This amp is also now for sale for $1650. Ive had my fun and now I'm trying to fund for the next thing. Just a heads up.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

danielSunn0))) said:


> The main thing that made me sell it was it added to my set up time live, as I still like to use it through a 4x12 cab and used a rack poweramp to run it. That, and in all honesty it does fuzz tones terribly and I love fuzz. Best reverbs and delays as far as I'm concerned, and the amp sims are honestly quite incredible, but a hefty piece of equipment to only use 10% of its abilities.


To be fair, most fractal anything owners are using maybe 20% of what the unit can do 

In my short experience, I find the fuzz options depend greatly on what amp you're running the pedal into. I was using Chuck's JMP and found an awesome mastadon-esque fuzz tone, which didn't translate with my JCM800. I am guessing real fuzz pedals do this as well (since my friend's OR15 dislikes a pedal his SS Peavey loves).


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Budda said:


> To be fair, most fractal anything owners are using maybe 20% of what the unit can do
> 
> In my short experience, I find the fuzz options depend greatly on what amp you're running the pedal into. I was using Chuck's JMP and found an awesome mastadon-esque fuzz tone, which didn't translate with my JCM800. I am guessing real fuzz pedals do this as well (since my friend's OR15 dislikes a pedal his SS Peavey loves).


Haha yes this can be true, but I have a few go-to fuzzes that can be tweaked to work with any head I've ever used. My WMD Geiger Counter, FuzzFactory 7, SnK Reptilian to name a few... I honestly couldn't find or tweak any of the fuzz sims to get a sound as great as any of the aforementioned fuzzes through an actual amp. I will relinquish that the error was most likely on my side though, and just decided to do what makes my life easier.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Oh I totally get it! I'm not slandering your decision to sell, just wanted to add my experience.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

danielSunn0))) said:


> This amp is also now for sale for $1650. Ive had my fun and now I'm trying to fund for the next thing. Just a heads up.


Probably not a bad idea. For a fraction of the price you can get that sound if you want, although what I tried wasn't heavily modded. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Wow dude, you certainly went the other way with that one. I continue to be impressed with where you find all these amps that I never ever see around.


Guitar Shop in Mississauga has one or 2


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

A 2 channel pink taco would be awesome!


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Diablo said:


> A 2 channel pink taco would be awesome!


It is pretty cool!! So it's a footswitchable, 2-knob channel. One knob is for gain, and the other is for tone, the volume is controlled by the amps original master knob.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

danielSunn0))) said:


> It is pretty cool!! So it's a footswitchable, 2-knob channel. One knob is for gain, and the other is for tone, the volume is controlled by the amps original master knob.


so does it go easily with the footswitch from clean channel 2 to high gain channel 1?


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Diablo said:


> so does it go easily with the footswitch from clean channel 2 to high gain channel 1?


Yes, it most certainly does!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Bird said:


> Guitar Shop in Mississauga has one or 2


I never go there (to Mississauga); one might say I avoid it as best I can. Also I assume those are new vs used. Also also I am not on the market for amps so much as in complete awe of @danielSunn0))) 's ability to score all of the coolest shit (and then flip them to get other cool shit). That's how you figure out what is best for you... but I ain't willing to drive to New Hampshire (though I did have my Sunn 1200s shipped up from Portland... all in cheaper than either of the 2 I have seen available locally in the last 5 years, and still for sale last I checked; I'm a patient guy). That Matamp he had a while back was considerably more appealing to me personally. But I'm good; I have the Sunn and a Garnet Sessionman FTR, 2 of my dream amps, in addition to a few other cool things that I can never sell. 

One of these days Ima knock on that dude's door (I find myself driving by his hood much more often then Mississauga) and ask to play with his toys.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I never go there (to Mississauga); one might say I avoid it as best I can. Also I assume those are new vs used. Also also I am not on the market for amps so much as in complete awe of @danielSunn0)))
> One of these days Ima knock on that dude's door (I find myself driving by his hood much more often then Mississauga) and ask to play with his toys.


just make sure you go to the right address


----------

